# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Caña Brava del grupo Romero iniciará en 15 días exportación de etanol a Europa

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mercado peruano demandará 83 millones de litros de alcohol carburante al año*  *Lima, oct. 21 (ANDINA).-* La empresa Caña Brava, del grupo Romero, informó hoy que en los próximos 15 días empezará a exportar etanol desde el desierto de Piura al puerto de Rótterdam (Holanda), envío que será por cinco millones de litros.  
La producción actual de la empresa es de diez millones de litros en un área de cultivo de 7,000 hectáreas en Piura, donde ha invertido más de 150 millones de dólares. 
El gerente general de Caña Brava, Angel Irazola, indicó que están identificando otros mercados en Estados Unidos para incrementar sus exportaciones en los próximos meses. 
Sin embargo, también esperan adjudicarse la licitación que deben convocar próximamente Repsol-YPF y Petroperú para que les provean alcohol carburante para ser mezclado con gasolina y obtener el gasohol que se comercializará desde el primero de enero del 2010. 
Vamos a participar en esta licitación, nos han pedido muestras de nuestra producción y ya se las hemos enviado, manifestó. 
Estimó que la demanda local de alcohol carburante será de 83 millones de litros al año una vez que se inicie su comercialización a partir de primero de enero del 2010. 
La demanda será de 250 mil litros diarios y nosotros producimos 300 mil litros, así que estamos en capacidad de atender esa demanda, afirmó. 
Precisó que sólo en el desierto de Piura se están habilitando alrededor de 40,000 hectáreas de caña de azúcar en zonas antes desérticas, lo que tendrá un impacto importante en la generación de puestos de trabajo.  
Para la siembra de caña de azúcar, insumo para producir etanol, se están utilizando sistemas de riego tecnificado que consumen una mínima cantidad de agua que antes se perdía en el mar sin haber tenido un proceso productivo. 
El Departamento de Energía (DOE) de Estados Unidos ha determinado que por cada unidad de energía consumida en la elaboración de alcohol carburante de caña de azúcar se generan otras 8.3 unidades, es decir, el balance energético es ampliamente positivo.Temas similares: Artículo: Maple iniciará producción de su planta de etanol durante primer trimestre del 2012 Artículo: 30 empresas brasileñas del sector caña y etanol tendrán ruedas de negocios con azucareras peruanas En 2019 el 35% de la caña de azúcar del mundo se usará para producir etanol Grupo Romero confía en que mesa de diálogo sobre Ley de Promoción de Biocombustibles llegue pronto a consenso Próxima semana Grupo Romero presentará denuncia por importación de biodiesel subsidiado

----------

